

Pied Piper (from HBO's Silicon Valley) Launches Landing Page.... and nails it - duvok


======
tzm
[http://www.piedpiper.com/](http://www.piedpiper.com/)

------
dirktheman
I'm going to have to add "bon vivant" to my Twitter profile now...

------
ArtDev
Love it. Now I have to check out the show.

------
voltagex_
Forget something?

